# Airport admin utility can't find base station



## Branchu (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi, this is my first post so my apologies if this has been thoroughly covered previously.  For several months I have used cable internet via an airport extreme base station from my G4 powerbook. Suddenly its not working. A friend advised me to update the airport extreme firmware. I have downloaded it from the Apple site, but the installer cannot find the base station. So I looked from airport admin utility and that cannot find the base station either.  How can I get the admin utility or the installer to recognize the base station?  I have tried resetting the base station by holding the reset button for 5 seconds.  My computer does recognize the airport network though! 

Thanks for any ideas you might have!


----------



## powermac (Apr 13, 2006)

I am not sure if I am going to be a real help to you or not. I will try. 
Have you attempted a hard reset? 

A hard reset removes current settings from the base station. You must then connect to the base station using the AirPort Admin Utility and upload AirPort 2.0 or later software to return the base station to its default settings. A base station in a hard reset mode is only accessible through the LAN port, not via wireless connections.
______________________________
To perform a hard reset:
Unplug the power adapter.
Press and hold the reset button.
Plug in the power adapter.
Release the reset button after at least two seconds total have elapsed (including the time required to plug in the power adapter while keeping the reset button depressed).

The middle LED blinks at a rate of once every second while in hard reset mode.
---------------------------------------------
This should totally wipe out any settings you have, and return the Base Station to the default settings from the factory. Give this a try, if you have not all ready done so. 

This link may be help as well, if you are able to reset the base station, and need to load the current software: 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106685


----------



## jh2112 (Apr 13, 2006)

My Airport Express does this. The only solution is to perform a 'hard' reset and set it up again.


----------



## Branchu (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks. This was helpful. I did the hard reset, and also updated the firmware. It solved my problems in so far as I can now access the internet through my airport extreme base station, but the same problem persists of my not being see any base station through the airport admin utility.



			
				powermac said:
			
		

> I am not sure if I am going to be a real help to you or not. I will try.
> Have you attempted a hard reset?
> 
> A hard reset removes current settings from the base station. You must then connect to the base station using the AirPort Admin Utility and upload AirPort 2.0 or later software to return the base station to its default settings. A base station in a hard reset mode is only accessible through the LAN port, not via wireless connections.
> ...


----------

